
Show HN: I've just downloaded all HN posts as CSV for analysis - santiagobasulto
https://www.kaggle.com/santiagobasulto/all-hacker-news-posts-stories-askshow-hn-polls
======
misterman0
What are you going to do with it? Cool if I use it?

~~~
santiagobasulto
Yes, of course. It's public on Kaggle.

